# Clomid to Metformin ..Tips



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi Girls ,

Im starting on Metformin tonight , Ive just finished taking Clomid for 100mg and now been  put on Metformin for 6 months at 500mg twice a day ..

Please could you give me any tips to try and avoid side effects...do you have to keep eating all day little and often ??....Ive hard you cant drink on them ....

Has any lady gone straight from Clomid to metformin and if so how did their bodies react?
I had an awful time on Clomid for twelve months ....

Do side effects subside pretty quickly ?? after say a few days of taking them?/

Sorry so many questions 

Love Ju x x


----------



## Snowycat (Mar 9, 2005)

I spoke to my doctor about this yesterday and she said drinking could cause tummy cramps (or if you already suffer from tummy cramps, it could make them worse) and also unpleasent Metformin Bum !    .

Her advice to me was to gradually up the dose, I'm due to start on x1 500mg, then x1 850mg then x2 850mg.  If I experience really bad symptoms to lower the dose back down and try upping it again later.

Some girls on this website say that they do drink, but can't handle as much, so they get drunk quicker, I suppose it would be a cheap night out !  But I would speak to your doctor or consultant beforehand.  I was also advised to make sure I take the tablets with a meal.  I am a big baby when it comes to taking tablets and the doc said I can crush them up !

Everyones different when it comes to side effects and I know several people who don't suffer from any and some that do....

Hope this helps.  Wishing you lots of luck...

Bugs x


----------



## lizzie 29 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi ju

I have also just started on metformin and now on my third week of 500mgs
three times a day. I have suffered from the metformin   even though
I gradually increased my dose. I have also decreased my alcohol intake significantly as I feel it can make the side effects worse. I am also trying 
to keep myself well hydrated as I sometimes suffer from headaches and trying to eat regularly to keep my blood sugar normal. I have had some mood swings
since being on the drug which i have put down to my hormones adjusting.
I now realise that metformin is not a particularly nice drug to take but am willing to try anything to acheive ! I've got a blood test in two weeks
to see if i've ovulated. If I haven't,then i'm probably back on the clomid!

luv lizx


----------



## snax (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Ju,

Clomid didn't work for me so while i am awaiting consultant app i asked my GP to put me on met.

The first week i took 500, second 1000 and now i'm just starting to take 3 tablets a day (1500).

The side effects have been not too bad. I have quite alot of nausea which puts me off eating a bit (prob not such a bad thing) though i still try to eat little and often, and i have been pretty constipated also. Thats all so far but from today i start taking 3 times a day so  will see what happens.

Good luck, Abi


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya

Can't add much more than all the usual tips, but I would say ALWAYS make sure you eat with Metformin. Take the tablet right in the middle of a meal if you can. I try and take my tabs with lunch and dinner, as they are more substantial and line the stomach well. Avoid sugary and very fatty foods with the tabs (if you can be good!  ) as they can trigger a reaction sometimes. No need to be angels 24/7 though!

Also, drink a large glass of water with each tab, and keep drinking throughout the day. This tends to help your digestive system function properly, which can only be a good thing!

Finally as we all know, no huge drinking binges. If you must have a lot of drink - i.e. for a wedding - skip a dose or two, so that you don't get a terrible reaction. 

The goods news is that my side effects wear off after about 2 weeks of being on it solidly - so stick with it and good luck!

Kate x


----------

